# Lemon cheesecake with strawberry sauce



## squirrel (Jun 8, 2010)

I love cheesecake. And cheesecake loves me. Especially my thighs. Cheesecake loves Squirrel thighs. But somehow I still find myself craving it and making it and devouring every last crumb of it. The worst thing about making a cheesecake is you have to wait about 24 hours before you can eat it. Trust me on this one. So, I made this cheesecake using Ina Garten's Berry Cheesecake Recipe off of Food network, I tweaked a couple of things, though.

I started by making a graham cracker crust, mixing some sugar and the crumbs then mashing them into a 9 inch spring form pan.








Then I went out to visit my girls, these girls, and there's one lucky guy his name is Pablo Picaso







and gathered up some of these, I did wash them off first, but I missed a spot or two of poo. If some people saw what the eggs really looked like they probably wouldn't eat them. They do come out of a place that's right next door to their hiney ya know. Anyway,







I then got me 2.5 pounds of cream cheese at room temp. mixed in 1.5 cups sugar, whipped it up for about 5 minutes till it was nice and fluffy. Then I added 5 large eggs and 2 large egg yolks, two at a time, stopped and scraped the sides and licked the spoon and my fingers.







I zested a really big fat lemon and got a little orange so it wouldn't be all lonely and one dimensional looking in my picture. Then I got some of this stuff and mixed it all in







Then I put it in the pan







baked it, ya know, some people have a big problem if their cheesecake gets a crack. I don't understand why, I mean we all have one. LOL! I crack me up! OMG stop!!!!







chilled it topped it and ate it. The END!!!


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 8, 2010)

Cheesecake for the win!

Excellent post and pics!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 8, 2010)

Very nice!!! Looks delicious


----------



## otter (Jun 8, 2010)

OMG I Love it Have it for my b/d every year but it's not home made looks really great and i'll bet it tasted great


----------



## wuze (Jun 8, 2010)

the last pic. drives me crazy
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





gerald


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 8, 2010)

OH MY GOD That looks so so so so so GOOD and I wish I was there to help you with that thing. I know what it does to you girl's thighs and all. I would take some of that off your hands. Now you really had me with the chocolate strawberries toooooooooooo.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats on being able to upload those pics, all the more for us to enjoy. That last pic is the money shot. Mouth

watering perfection. Thumbs up to you.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 8, 2010)

SHEEEESH !!!!!

Or is that Cheese.

That looks sooooo good Squirrel !

I love your little wit comments too. You fit in here real good.

Thanks,

Bear


----------

